# Liquid Leather Cleaner + Conditioner



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok finally got around to trying out the cleaner before I move over to Pears soap in the near future. It's the first time I've used this product in cleaner form and I didn't spend too long on it - just 20mins for both seats as I wanted to see what effect it had.

The process:

1) Vacuum seats and wipe with dampl cloth
2) Apply LL cleaner with sponge
3) Rub leather with shoe shine brush (annoyed with loss of bristles from brand new Kiwi brushes! :x )
4) Another rub with sponge
5) Wipe off with hot towel

As you all like pics I thought I'd do a quick before and after. Although this was a quick first effort you can see how nearl all the dirt has been removed from the creases. Another go should leave them perfect.

*BEFORE*




























*AFTER*


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You conditioned them yet?

I did these new seats the other day. Used nearly a whole bottle on them, guess they hadn't been done in a LONG time.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Good work Naresh and looking good. Bet you were thinking that it was creases in the leather that was permanent, instead of loads of caked in muck. Put a few more hours into it and you'll get them looking new again. Worth the effort.

Oh and I had the same with the Kiwi brushes. Bloody annoying as the black hairs kept going in the panel gaps in the leather!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

+1 with bristle loss from the Kiwi brush. Think they should last better than that. 
Excellent product though. I've only done mine once but will have another go when the weather warms up.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Hooky, yes the brushes became annoying after a while so just used the sponge (Meguires polish applicator). The dirt could be seen being lifted off onto the surface so the key I found is not to leave it to dry too long and a hot cloth works wonders. I didn't get time to condition them but the cleaning effect was much better than I expected. I'll give them a much longer clean next time around.

To say I was impressed is an understatement and the armrest came out like new as well. 8)


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Good work Naresh and looking good. Bet you were thinking that it was creases in the leather that was permanent, instead of loads of caked in muck. Put a few more hours into it and you'll get them looking new again. Worth the effort.
> 
> Oh and I had the same with the Kiwi brushes. Bloody annoying as the black hairs kept going in the panel gaps in the leather!


I have similar cracks on my seats, so your saying with some elbow grease they'll disappear?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Naresh said:


> I have similar cracks on my seats, so your saying with some elbow grease they'll disappear?


Definitely Jen. I have the same colour leather as Naresh. Car had done 36k miles when I bought it. Leather was a bit grubby all over with plenty of muck in the grain which creates lots of dark hairline marks which you think is cracks through wear and tear. I didn't do any before pics unfortunately although here is link to my car after - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158419&hilit=+liquid.

Once you're happy you've got all the dirt out there may be some slight tears. I literally had only 3 or 4 very faint ones, a hairs width if that which were only visible if you pressed on the drivers back bolster, the one which gets caught each time you get in. I got the LL scuffmaster kit to touch these up, which just involves re-dying the small crack in the leather. However, I'd say all those lines which you see in the middle panel on Naresh's lower seat is just dirt and will all eventually come out with some elbow grease and LL.

I spent a long time at it, probably a good 3-4 hours just for the cleaning. Another hour or so the next day with the conditioner. Wipe the cleaner on, Give it a few mins, then go at it with the shoe brush. Although a few bristles came out at first the brush then came into it's own (Naresh you should persist with it!). Scrub the leather like you would a pair of shoes, and you literally see all that muck lift and come out of the gaps. Wipe away with a damp cloth and you'll be amazed how much dirt comes out. Repeat again if needed, for example, drivers handle grab which I thought was worn just needed a few attempts and plenty of scrubbing with the brush. Came up spotless - no wear at all which I guess you'd expect given the low miles...

I used the LL over the whole of the seat, i.e. did it on the hard sides and backs and it brought it all up like new. Elbow grease and a few spare hours and you can get some great results. Also put it on the steering wheel to remove the shine which is just grease and muck from 36k of dirty hands!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

3-4 hours of just cleaning the leather? I would have thought that the application and scrubbing with brush, should only take about 2 hours at most for the whole car. Unless I'm missing another step of course. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Naresh said:


> 3-4 hours of just cleaning the leather? I would have thought that the application and scrubbing with brush, should only take about 2 hours at most for the whole car. Unless I'm missing another step of course. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Naresh you're right it was probably nearer 3 hours to be fair, I'm also very inefficient. All depends how grubby they are but I just thought I didn't want to have to repeat again for a while hence put a lot of time into it (too much time perhaps!?)...

Can't remember what the cleaner says but doesn't it say something along the lines of leave the cleaner to soak in for 5 mins per before wiping off? I only ever worked one panel ahead at a time, which is probably why it took me forever!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes true I got bored doing one panel at a time so did a couple of sections instead. I also didn't let it dry too long because the dirt was drying on the surface. I wouldn't go as far as doing the whole seat in one go as the dirt would dry too quickly and in the case of pear's soap too much waxy residue would be left over if left unattended for too long.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Naresh said:


> Ok finally got around to trying out the cleaner before I move over to Pears soap in the near future. It's the first time I've used this product in cleaner form and I didn't spend too long on it - just 20mins for both seats as I wanted to see what effect it had.
> 
> The process:
> 
> ...


Ok what colour is your leather?? :? 
Wendy


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Wendy - Naresh's leather is the 'Silver (silk) Nappa'. I believe it was an optional extra when new...


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Wendy - Naresh's leather is the 'Silver (silk) Nappa'. I believe it was an optional extra when new...


Mines the same, where do i get the scuff stuf from as got a couple of marks that need doing? :? 
Ordered liquid leather last night as need the conditioner. 

Wendy


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Wendy - I got the scuffmaster direct from the liquid leather website. £13.65 for the 65ml kit (http://www.liquidleather.com/scuffs.htm). You won't need any more as you dilute it anyway for scratches and only use need for 'filling' any major holes or marks. You get full detailed instructions on how to use with the kit.

When you order you have to give details of car colour. This is their Audi colour bank - http://www.liquidleather.com/auto%20col ... k.htm#Audi. As you can see they already have a mix for 'TT ? "Silver silk grey". This is what they sent me after I told them my car, model and I think I had actually stated 'silver silk nappa'. The bottle they sent me was an exact match although the kit also comes with a white and black die so as you can change the mix accordingly.

Very useful little kit and added the finishing touch to all that hard work with the cleaner. I put it on before I conditioned&#8230;

Hope that helps!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice Job..

I use a steam cleaner as well, cuts the job time down massively, and very effective too..


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

One thing I forgot to ask was what products are best to remove scuffs and dirt from the hard panels around the seats?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Naresh - I used the liquid leather on those two, but just used a cloth to wipe over, let it soak for a while then wipe off later.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Wendy - I got the scuffmaster direct from the liquid leather website. £13.65 for the 65ml kit (http://www.liquidleather.com/scuffs.htm). You won't need any more as you dilute it anyway for scratches and only use need for 'filling' any major holes or marks. You get full detailed instructions on how to use with the kit.
> 
> When you order you have to give details of car colour. This is their Audi colour bank - http://www.liquidleather.com/auto%20col ... k.htm#Audi. As you can see they already have a mix for 'TT ? "Silver silk grey". This is what they sent me after I told them my car, model and I think I had actually stated 'silver silk nappa'. The bottle they sent me was an exact match although the kit also comes with a white and black die so as you can change the mix accordingly.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot will get onto it tomorrow 

Wendy


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Naresh, your post made me decide to go with LL and not pears, I got same seats so gonna order some now...

Can the LL be used on the door panels too?

I got the GT12 and GT11 ? is that the right ones? eBay item 290406830851


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Cleaned and conditioned with liquid leather today, Looks good


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

zakkiaz said:


> Cleaned and conditioned with liquid leather today, Looks good


bit blurry! :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Cleaned and conditioned with liquid leather today, Looks good
> ...


I know not sure what happened.... wasn't on the booze! :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

zakkiaz said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > zakkiaz said:
> ...


happens to us all! need some close ups of the pores on the leather! :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

sixdoublesix said:


> Naresh, your post made me decide to go with LL and not pears, I got same seats so gonna order some now...
> 
> Can the LL be used on the door panels too?
> 
> I got the GT12 and GT11 ? is that the right ones? eBay item 290406830851


I used it on the door panels and it was fine. I bought the LL cleaner as I already had some conditioner. I'll probably give the Pears a go too, you can't got wrong for less than a quid, otherwise just keep it for ther other car or bung it in the shower!


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Seats look really soft and plump today  just need to put a bit of colour on a couple of patches  
What should i use :?: 
Wendy


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

zakkiaz said:


> Seats look really soft and plump today  just need to put a bit of colour on a couple of patches
> What should i use :?:
> Wendy


Wendy was the liquid leather or Pears ? nice job! come do my seats


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Seats look really soft and plump today  just need to put a bit of colour on a couple of patches
> ...


Both! washed once with pears then with LL and pears again!! then a good coat of conditioner, it looks very shiney when you put it on, but the next day they looked fab 
You don't think they are that dirty but does look smarter after 8) 
Wendy


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Wendy go for the scuff master I mentioned above, will sort out the bolsters nicely. Good job done either way though. Makes me think I need to have another clean at mine soon...!


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Wendy go for the scuff master I mentioned above, will sort out the bolsters nicely. Good job done either way though. Makes me think I need to have another clean at mine soon...!


Thanks missed the other post :roll: 
Will order some today in silver  
It does seem as if it gets better the more times you clean it!!!
I go for pears it smells better!  
Wendy


----------

